# My first snowplow



## techman1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi, I just bought my first ever snowplow yesterday. I am looking for some direction of where to begin. I found this website as one place to begin. I went to the manufacturer's website and located a dealer. I need to get a manual probably first. I bought a used Meyer ST78 and I want to put it on a 1991 S10 extended cab 4wheel drive 4.3. The blade and ram tilt cylinders look very good. The pump in the middle of the A frame has a loop cast in the bottom of the pump body to pivot on a bolt and the bottom of the loop is busted out. I am a CNC machine tool service engineer. I work with hydraulics and hydraulic controls every day and I have access to welding and metal fabrication shops. I am just trying to figure out where to begin. I want this to plow my driveway which is .2 miles long and is gravel and runs uphill through forest.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

go to meyers and get the the undercarraige and wiring for the plow or do you already have it and the plow will go on that what all do you have with the plow


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I read your post and don't understand what you are asking. It sounds like you know where to begin. You went to the website and found a dealer to get a manual. You say it needs some fabrication and you have access to fab shops and are into hydraulics. I don't get what you are asking so that is probably why you only got 1 response.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Funny how those who need help are the first to form an attitude. Not worth my time at this point.:crying:


----------



## fourspeedfish (Nov 18, 2005)

here is a post for ya...

did that help ?


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is the answer to your question:  Oh, yeah, there wasn't one


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

The answers to your questions are: yes, no, no, yes, yes, yes, no, and yes. (in that order)

Good luck.

jp


----------



## zimmm (Jul 27, 2006)

perhaps this will help.................

measure twice, design, buy materials, fabricate/build, install, then wait for snow to come....................

worked for me... installed an 8 ft Fisher from an 84 Ford on a 77 Ford


----------

